# 22 ammo shortage



## footprints (Jul 4, 2013)

Just some food for thought. An FYI thing.
I called a company who specializes in bullet making equipment as I am interested in making my own cast and jacketed bullets in large quantities. Since I was looking into 22 ammo production to fill a void, I asked what it would take to buy equipment to manufacture it. I was told it would take a minimum of 2 million dollars to buy it. He stated there are only about 6 companies world wide who have manufacturing capabilities. He also said the reason for the shortage is that homeland security is buying it all for training purposes as the government is hiring a lot of people to build a police force as big and as strong as the military. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh good lord, the Dept of Homeland Security is buying up .22LR? LMAO... go sell crazy somewhere else.


-DallanC


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Better spend some of that $2 Million on tin foil.


----------



## footprints (Jul 4, 2013)

There's an interesting difference in attitudes between shooters and hunters in the outdoor forums than other disciplines. If you'r attacking me for knowledge I have obtained and am passing on you deserve what you get down the road. If you think those on the manufacturing end of the business want to tell you big lies for some reason have at it. People see and hear what they want to see and hear. When research is done, people find what they want to find. Applies to me too. So, What is truth? Let's hear some serious philosophy. :smile:


----------



## dmaestas (Jun 29, 2013)

What's happening to this forum?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

dmaestas said:


> What's happening to this forum?


DHS bought it, and they're slowly brainwashing us all.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

22 ammo is a tougher deal to manufacture- listen to Hornady- they say no govt hoarding


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Packfish said:


> 22 ammo is a tougher deal to manufacture- listen to Hornady- they say no govt hoarding


But that is what the government told them to say. :behindsofa:


----------



## footprints (Jul 4, 2013)

Thanks Packfish and Critter for doing some research and reporting back to us your findings. 
Appreciated it. I should have done some more checking. Think I'll call Aguila for one more take on it.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I cant believe how frigging expensive rimfire ammo is right now. $29.00 for .22 Mags!

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/AMM-0764


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Cheaper Than Dirt is raping everyone on ammo right now. I got some 22 mags from Natchez Shooters Supply a couple of weeks ago for normal prices $13.00 for 50 Winchester rounds. Shipping killed me the the ammo price was fine. They are out of it again but you can put your email down with them and they will notify you when the shipments come in and then you had better be fast.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I saw CCI mag at the Walmart in St.George this morning. I didn't check the price but it was good to see.

I've managed to find enough to last me for a very long time this year and haven't paid the ridiculous prices. You just have to be patient and determined. Handgun ammo and .223 is still hard to come by for me, but hey it's hunting season so .243 and .270 are all I need for now.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There is only a shortage because of them being bought up by those wanting to double the price and sell on the online classifieds. I have seen them regularly at Smith and Edwards and Cal Ranch. The end of last week I bought a 1400 round bucket of Remington at Scheels for $60.

Bax everything at Cheaper Than Dirt, aka Expensive as Crap is outrageous on the prices. They were one of the first to start ripping everyone off. I have seen 22 mag at Scheels and Sportsmans for the normal price.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Local Walmart has had .22WMR in stock for most of this. They had two different brands in stock yesterday when I swung past. Normal prices.


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> There is only a shortage because of them being bought up by those wanting to double the price and sell on the online classifieds. I have seen them regularly at Smith and Edwards and Cal Ranch. The end of last week I bought a 1400 round bucket of Remington at Scheels for $60.
> 
> Bax everything at Cheaper Than Dirt, aka Expensive as Crap is outrageous on the prices. They were one of the first to start ripping everyone off. I have seen 22 mag at Scheels and Sportsmans for the normal price.


I have pretty much decided to stop buying anything from CTD mostly for the way they have been handling their business during this difficult time. Now, obviously free market is just that...free market and my business alone will not make a bit of difference in their overall profit but it makes me feel better to not give them my patronage.

I'm waiting for the time when all the hoarders have credit card payments due (from maxing them out buying up all the ammo, parts to re-sell at ridiculous prices) and need to liquidate their stockpile. By then, hopefully the stores have ample supply and the people will have to sell off at a lower than store price (at a loss to them) just to make their payments.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I was in a walmart and they had quite a bit of CCI .22 LR for $6.99 for 50. Or maybe for 100. I forget. You can only buy one box of it a day their anyway. They also had .22 MAG and a variety of .223


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

outdoorser said:


> I was in a walmart and they had quite a bit of CCI .22 LR for $6.99 for 50. Or maybe for 100. I forget. You can only buy one box of it a day their anyway. They also had .22 MAG and a variety of .223


what wallmart location


----------

